# Primavera Project Planner 6.0 download



## justcivil (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم:
هذا source على rapidshare ل primavera 6 وهو منقول للأمانة وانا مجربه بنفسي ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم بظهر الغيب


http://rapidshare.com/files/85011534/P6.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85011456/P6.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85011538/P6.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85011578/P6.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85011476/P6.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85011610/P6.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85009568/P6.part7.rar
pw :www.overleap.com


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## fatmaaly (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخونا الكريم برجاء رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر


----------



## justcivil (7 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل على Mihd وانشالله في اقرب فرصة


----------



## Mu7ammad (7 فبراير 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 فبراير 2008)

أخونا الكريم justcivilالملف الأخير الخاص PW لا يعمل أو غير مفهوم ،عند بدء فك الضغط عن الملفات يطلب منا كلمة مرور،نرجو تزويدنا بها ولك تحيات الجميع


----------



## al iman (8 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن
الباسبورد هي كتابة الجملة التي تحاول انت فتحها ولا تعمل اي انه عند الفك وطلب الباسبورد عليك كتابة: 
www.overleap.com


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 فبراير 2008)

الأخت al iman شكرا لك جدا فقد سهل الله العملية بمساعدتك،عمل البرنامج معي والحمد لله أولا والشكر الجزيل للزميل justcivil


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 فبراير 2008)

ممكن حد يعرفنى بعد ما نزلت الاجزاء السبعة مضغوطين على جهازى ازاى اجمعهم وابدا فى تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## justcivil (9 فبراير 2008)

يا اخي ببساطة قم بفك ضغط اي ملف من السبعة وحيطلعلك ملف iso قم بحرقه على CD او استخدم اي من برامج ال iso مثل MagicISO 
والسلام


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 فبراير 2008)

عند فك اى ملف من السبعة ملفات يعطينى رسالة بانه يوجد خطا فى ال password


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (9 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> عند فك اى ملف من السبعة ملفات يعطينى رسالة بانه يوجد خطا فى ال password



اعاني من نفس مشكلة الاخ تامر


----------



## bolbol (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكري


----------



## محمد م السيد (9 فبراير 2008)

أخى الكريم ألا يوجد مكان أخر غير ربيد شير 
لاتى لا استطيع أن أنزل منه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طيب الأسماء (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الاصدارة الجميلة من primavera
اواجه مشكلة حقيقية في التحميل على الجهاز بعد ان قمت بانزال وفك جميع الفايلات ونسخها في الاسطوانة 
اتكمنى ان اجد مساعدة من الذين نجحوا في التحميل


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (11 فبراير 2008)

رجاء اريد طريقة تنصيب البريمافيرا 6 
فبعد ان تم الامر وعند ادخال كلمة السر يعطي اشارة خطأ تفيد ان الداتا بيس فيها مشكلة


----------



## justcivil (11 فبراير 2008)

After install you can install SQL Server 2005 Express SP2, from :\SQLSERVER.SP2


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 فبراير 2008)

اخى الفاضل justcivil قمنا بعمل السيت اب للبرنامج المذكور ولم يتغير الوضع ما زال يعطى رساله بخطا فى ال pw ارجو اخى الفاضل ان تتكرم علينا باعطائنا الحل الشافى لامكانية تشغيل البرنامج لاننا فى حاجة فعليه له وشكرا


----------



## justcivil (12 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الكرام الذين يعانون من مشكلة في التنزيل نرجو منهم اتباع ما يلي:
عند فك ضغط الملفات وعند طلب الباسورد نرجو كتابة ما يلي : www.overleap.com
عند تنزيل البرنامج نرجو اختيار primavera stand alone وذلك حتى لا تحدث اي اخطاء في اعداد السيرفر الخاص ب بريمافيرا 6
في ما تبقى نرجو اختيار next دون اي تغيير على اعداد البرنامج.
بعد تشغيل البرنامج اكتب في خانة الباسورد admin



والسلام


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم ذكرنا مرارا وتكرارا انه عند فك ضغط الملفات وبعد كتابة الباسوورد طبقا لما هو موجود www.overleap.com تظهر لنا رسالة بوجود خطا فى الباسوورد وعليه لا يتم فك الملفات فعليا وتقف العمليه تماما رجاء اخى الكريم مراجعة الباسوورد المذكور اعطائنا الباسوورد الذى يتم به فك الضغط
واليك الرسالة التى تظهر لنا بعد كتابة الباسوورد الذى اعطيته لنا
( crc failed in the encrypted file P6 .iso (wrong password 
وهناك رسالة اخرى بانه يوجد خلل بالجزء الرابع والخامس


----------



## justcivil (12 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم الواضح انه حدث معك خلل اثناء التنزيل لذا ارجو منك اعادة محاولة تنزيل الملفات او التأكد من الملف الرابع والخامس على الاقل


----------



## msemfe (13 فبراير 2008)

الاخوه الافاضل لدى اسطوانه برنامج p6 مفكوكه واريد رفعها لكم فاخبرونى كيف فى افضل واسهل موقع رفع اخيكم محمد صفاء


----------



## تامرالمصرى (13 فبراير 2008)

اخى الفاضل msemfe يمكنك الدخول على موقع4 shared والتسجيل بالموقع بعدها ستدخل له اسمك وباسوورد طبعا كل هذا مجانا ثم يفتح لك موقع تقوم برفع ما تريده من ملفات عليه مع الالتزام بالسعة المخصصة للملف الواحد فى كل مرة بعد نهاية التحميل سيسالك ان كنت ترغب بمشاركة الاخرين فى هذه الملفات بالطبع سترد بالايجاب حتى نتمكن من الدخول على الموقع الذى بعد ردك بالايجاب سيعطيك رابط قم بنقله كوبى وبيست الى الموقع هنا وتقوم بعد ذلك نحن بالدخول الى الموقع وتنزيل الملفات مع خالص دعائنا لك وتمنياتنا لك بدوام التوفيق ونفع المسلمين


----------



## foratfaris (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## mrmshatta (14 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم بارك الله لك
و لو ممكن تكمل المشوار و ترسل p6 manual لان النسخه الموجودة بالمنتدى لا تعمل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 فبراير 2008)

إستكمالا لجهد أخونا الكريم justcivil 
فى الطريق لآستكمال الرفع بروابط أخرى 
أسأل الله لنا و لكم النفع و حب الخير للناس أجمعين


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (14 فبراير 2008)

ياجماعة أرجوكم لا ترفعوا على الرابيد شير واختاروا اي موقع اخر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 فبراير 2008)

أحب أن أنبه إخوانى الكرام أن بريمافيرا 3 إسمه *P*rimavera *P*roject 
*P*lanner or P3
أما 5 فلا يطلق عليه Primavera project planner لآن هذا الجيل من البريمافيرا لا يقتصر على تخطيط المشاريع بل يشل إدارة المشاريع لذلك فهو يسمى Project Management 
و للعلم هناك إصدار 4 من الأنتربرايز و لكنه غير منتشر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 فبراير 2008)

> ياجماعة أرجوكم لا ترفعوا على الرابيد شير واختاروا اي موقع اخر


حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاضر أستاذنا الكريم 
سأرفع الى موقع أخر


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 فبراير 2008)

انا فعلا قربت ايأس من تنزيل البرنامج رجاء المساعدة


----------



## omda4wady (17 فبراير 2008)

اخواني رجاء رفع البرنامج على اي موقع غير رابيد شير عشان انتم عارفين مشاكل رابيدشير في الدول العربية
ويفضل لو واحد عنده سيرفر يرفعه عليه


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

طال علينا غياب الاخ Just civil ولعل المانع يكون خيرا بإذن الله ونرجو ان يجد لنا حلا فى تنزيل البرنامج الذى لهثنا خلفه بلا طائل


----------



## justcivil (18 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الكرام:
ارجو قبول اعتذاري حيث انني لم استطع رفع البرنامج على مكان جديد ولكنني على استعداد على الاجابة عن اي سؤال بخصوص البرنامج


----------



## سمير النافري (10 يونيو 2009)

عندما تفتح صفحة الرابيد شير يطلعلي كلمة ايرور 
ايش المشكلة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (11 يونيو 2009)

على فكرة
primavera 6.0
الموديول بتاع ادارة المشروعات فيه اسمه 
primavera project management وليس primavera project planner فهذه التسمية انتهت مع primavera 3.
شكرا


----------



## معتزابراهيم (26 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك بجد على المجهود وياريت ترفع البربمافيرا 6 تانى لانه الغى فى الموقع المرفوع عليه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوالعزايم (27 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
بعد تمام كل شىء وكتبت admin ظهرت هذة الرسالة
current license is not valid for this virsion


----------



## ابوالعزايم (27 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
لو ممكن طريقة التنزيل بالصور


----------



## هيثم محمد على (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم على مجهودك و لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (29 يونيو 2009)

بالله يا خوي لو تحطها ملفات مرفقه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## احمدحسينعثمان (1 يوليو 2009)

عند التحميل من هذا الموقع تظهر هذه الرسالة 
*Error*

The file could not be found. Please check the download link. *لذلك نرجو محاولة رفعه من جديد على أى موقع أخر أو تجديد تلك الروابط ... وللأخ العزيز جزيل الشكر *


----------



## AHMEDZICO2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

كيفية حذف primavera 6 من جهاز الكومبيوتر


----------



## AHMEDZICO2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

مع اعادة تحميلها من جديد وذلك لوجود ملفات تذيد من مساحتها مرة اخري


----------



## mishoamr (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااال
هى ايه المشكلة


----------



## hhe88 (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## egcivil_eng (12 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
الرابط مش شغال ياريت اللي معاه البرنامج يرفعه تاني
وشكرا


----------



## meto211 (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا اريد هذا البرنامج والروابط لا تعمل ارجو اعادة تحميلها علي الميديافير او الميجا ابلود

ارجو الاهتمام وجازكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdelhameid (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mojahid alkilani (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخوي ماقصرت


----------



## شاهزاد (22 مارس 2011)

Thank you a lot


----------

